# Website woes



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

A year or so ago my web guy told me it was past due to update my website so after a year's worth of work entering data (it is a huge data base) I get no recognition on Google for the 1st 5 pages.

He told me that the old site wasnt even recogniozed by google anymore because it was not mobile friendly. So now, I get even less visibility! What the heck??

Yea, I tried a few key words and I absolutely nothing on the 1st 5 or so pages. He now tells me it's because now google is doing something different- if you dont pay them for "ads" they wont even look at you. Huh??!

I have a friend who made her own site, and changes meta tags weekly and she is on googles 1st page every time. Why me? 

To that my webmaster says the format doesnt allow metatags to be changed. 
He wont admit it but I think it's because he used a standard cheap template for my site. 

Is my webmaster feeding me bunk?

Thanks, People


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Eater,

I think your webmaster is half right. Yes, basically Google now ignores non mobile-friendly sites.

Depending on the platform, not the template, it is usually pretty easy to change the metatags. But changing them often doesn't necessarily help your rankings. If you're running aplatform such as WordPress or Joomla, it shouldn't be a problem at all.

Search results depend on a lot of factors, nut just the metatags. In fact, Google places much less reliance on keyword metatags than it did previously.

A lot depends on the content of the website. If your lady friend's website is something highly specialized and unique, it might not take much to get a good placement.

But I think you'd find much better answers to specific questions about SEO on a different forum. Just have a look around the net, you'll find a place.

There is a ton of great free info about SEO at sites such as https://yoast.com/. You can just review all the free info, no need to buy their services, unless you really want to.

I run the free Yoast plug-ins on several WordPress sites, Very straightforward and easy to use, though they will always push you to buy their premium services. Just say no if you don't want to go there.

Hope this helps.
.
.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, zz. Yes, my site now is a mobile friendly. And yet I get no rankings. I thought SEO was passe(?).


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tongue-in-cheek. Just wait. Heather will call wanting to boost your Google listing. That should do it.  She calls me daily almost.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Yes, my site now is a mobile friendly. And yet I get no rankings.


It's not going to happen over night.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Guap0_ said:


> It's not going to happen over night.


I know, I was told. It has been 3 months. How long for the organic google rankings? Maybe there is hope(?). 

Still, what about the idea that google will not rank unless you PAY?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Something unique can get you page one within a few weeks for that particular page. Then all the copycats will spin your article and take the position away from you. 



My second site had a coined name. After I got a bit of ranking my coined name appeared on a few hundred sites all of whom were better established so they outranked me.


What type of site do you have?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Colbyt said:


> Something unique can get you page one within a few weeks for that particular page. Then all the copycats will spin your article and take the position away from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Colb. my site is a technical products site. Just a few competitors nationwide. Cant say much more of course, cuz this is internet. Huge database. Hundreds of products each with multiple size quantities.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't sell SEO. I don't sell anything.  Just saying that so you will know we are chatting only.



If you only have a few competitors you should be ranking well if your site is optimized at all. The bad news is most of the cheaper 'store' scripts have really poor SEO practices. Big G is the only engine that really uses the meta tags but with them the tags can make a real difference. 



As an example if you right click on this page and view the souce you shoul see something like this




> <meta name="keywords" content="Website,Woes, Website woes, DIY, forum, Home Improvement, Home, Repair, do it yourself, Handyman, Painting, Plumbing, Electrical, Carpentry, Pools, Landscaping, Roofing, Flooring, Building, vbulletin,forum,bbs,discussion,jelsoft,bulletin board" /> <meta name="description" content="A year or so ago my web guy told me it was past due to update my website so after a year's worth of work entering data (it is a huge data base) I get no recognition on Google for the 1st 5 pages. He" />


If you right click on any of your pages, do you get anything remotely similar?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Still, what about the idea that google will not rank unless you PAY?


I know someone who waited 3 years for google to rate his site. If you want to pay, tell them you want to pay. 

https://www.diychatroom.com/f13/website-woes-639901/#


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

wow, this is not easy. Figures- Google.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Your webmaster is bad. Learn about SEO, how to build key words, semantic core, also you should update your website for mobile devices. Dont spam it with different links. There is too much to describe on forum, just start learning or find another specialist.


----------

